# Taboo



## bi0boy (Jan 8, 2017)

Now on iplayer - Tom Hardy in Georgian London and with some East India Company shenanigans.

Seen the first ep, not sure what to think about it yet. Some nice sets and camera work.


----------



## Voley (Jan 8, 2017)

I wasn't sure what to make of it at first but by the end I was intrigued. All that dark muttering in a foreign tongue and no one wanting to mention what he got up to in Africa. It wasn't hugely gripping but I'm interested to see how it pans out.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 8, 2017)

I've been looking forward to this because it's written by the Peaky Blinders bloke and I love Peaky Blinders.
 I'm not so sure about it yet either. It's a bit, well, melodramatic . And I HATE the music.

I'll give it another couple of episodes.


----------



## ringo (Jan 9, 2017)

I like it, but I might watch the next one with the subtitles on


----------



## wiskey (Jan 9, 2017)

I watched it with words, it was interesting enough to make me watch the next one, if only to try and understand what I'm watching. 

Heard an interesting piece with the director on R4


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 9, 2017)

What does peaky blinders mean?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2017)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What does peaky blinders mean?


Not seen it, but I think it refers to hats that had razor sharp peaks for slashing rivals. O have a vague recollection of this from A level Sociology


----------



## gawkrodger (Jan 10, 2017)

I enjoyed it enough for me to watch the next episode at least (and that's pretty rare for myself).

Helped by the excellent sets and clothing (Hardy could come straight off an Ann Demeulemeester runway) and being a sucker for Victorian gothic


----------



## Espresso (Jan 11, 2017)

I watched it and liked it. Though I wasn't sure about the part where he reanimated the corpse of the suicide victim. That gave me the creeps. 
I will certainly watch it again, though. It's a bit more intriguing than some of the new January drama offerings.


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 11, 2017)

Broody, dark, stylish, a bit daft... what's not to like 

Depends how ott they take it I suppose but I'll almost certainly roll with it for the series


----------



## Sapphireblue (Jan 11, 2017)

it might be partly my fault for not paying full attention, but i got bored. the husband liked it though.

reminded me of peaky blinders and i didn't find that gripping either.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 13, 2017)

The article I saw about this included a photo of Tom in his smalls with many tattoos.  I feel misled. Might give this a go anyway.  Although I only watched one episode of peaky blinders so maybe it's not for me.



ringo said:


> I like it, but I might watch the next one with the subtitles on




Everything is better with subtitles.  Not missing things to traffic noise increases my enjoyment by 10%.  Spotting mistakes by 15!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 13, 2017)

Just watched it after downloading it to the Sky box from the iPlayer. Liked it, and looking forward to the next episode. 

Tom, and his father, were quite heavily involved in making this (apart from the acting).


----------



## Libertad (Jan 15, 2017)

This is great telly though I would rather it was aired in one and a half hour segments than its three quarter hour servings.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 15, 2017)

Libertad said:


> This is great telly though I would rather it was aired in one and a half hour segments than its three quarter hour servings.


Huh? Each episode is an hour long (the same as most TV dramas). That's long enough. tbh.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 15, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Huh? Each episode is an hour long (the same as most TV dramas). That's long enough. tbh.



55 mins then, I want more.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 15, 2017)

Apparently Scroobius Pip is in this..


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm still not convinced - it's slower than a slow thing moving through treacle. And just as I'm starting to think "ooooh this is actually rather good" something happens to veer it over the very fine line it's walking into melodrama. And that spoils it for me


----------



## marshall (Jan 16, 2017)

No, I'm out; too much of a slog for me, I usually love period/historical dramas and thought the 1st series of Peaky Blinders was great, but not convinced this is going anywhere that interesting.


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 16, 2017)

It's ridiculous and the script's a load of old frayed rope. Also well up itself. But done with such irresistible style (and such irresistible Tom Hardy) I'll be following it through to the bitter end.
That cast, though! and the look! They must have spent ££££££££


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 16, 2017)

I don't think there's anything wrong with the pacing tbh. I'm loving it.


----------



## lolo (Jan 17, 2017)

i really wanted to like this not least because it TOM HARDY
but seriously i had to turn it off halfway through the 2nd episode, i neither know nor care what is going on or what might happen
almost as disappointing as sherlock s4


----------



## ringo (Jan 18, 2017)

Really enjoying it. Wouldn't have followed it without the subtitles on though.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 18, 2017)

no issue with the pace, even managed to watch without subtitles this week  and the plot is accessible enough (compared to say Sherlock).

Am enjoying it, particularly the bloke who demanded the largest/smallest things, I liked him.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 18, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Am enjoying it, particularly the bloke who demanded the largest/smallest things, I liked him.


Atticus. I like him too.
Probably the most likeable character so far.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 22, 2017)

Really enjoyed episode 3, it's not going where I thought it would but it's intriguing.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 22, 2017)

Best thing Jonathan Pryce has done since crossing Highgate's main thoroughfare in the pissing rain...with an ironing board on his head(true!)
The Thames does look dark and dirty, the tall ships and general shabbiness convinced me to watch on.
I want a hat and coat like Delaney's...that's my sort of look
It's maybe always going to be a bit better with Ridley Scott involved.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 23, 2017)

OK I'm.glad I stuck with it. Loved this episode, love the way it's developing now.
Looking forward to the rest of it


----------



## Shirl (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm going to give up on it. I found E3 pretty much the same as 1 & 2 and I lost interest part way through.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 25, 2017)

I thought ep3 was great writing and performing...


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 25, 2017)

Loving this too.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 29, 2017)

I like this. Dark, tense, a developing plot and a bit of Gothic intrigue.


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2017)

Just caught up with this - I'm enjoying it too. Genuinely intriguing, I'm really not sure how it's going to pan out. Sweary Jonathan Pryce is good.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 29, 2017)

I thoroughly enjoyed E4 ... although even I had to hide when he eviscerated that bloke (but then had to freeze frame later to marvel at the final result ) 

I'm not keen on the sister though.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 29, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed E4 ... although even I had to hide when he eviscerated that bloke (but then had to freeze frame later to marvel at the final result )
> 
> I'm not keen on the sister though.



Oona Chaplin, Charlie's grand-daughter.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 29, 2017)

Libertad said:


> Oona Chaplin, Charlie's grand-daughter.



gosh I didn't know that.


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2017)

Neither did I. I'm quite enjoying her in this. Trying to appear all ladylike while all this weird shit goes off all around her and her brother keeps having voodoo sex with her. I'd find that fairly off putting I think.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 29, 2017)

Not as fucking offputting as that cretin she's married to!


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 29, 2017)

wiskey said:


> Not as fucking offputting as that cretin she's married to!


I'm hoping for a nasty death for him

Tbh I'm going to be properly disappointed if Delaney kills him in a duel. I would like to see him eviscerated and his innards cannibalised. Or have him keel hauled. Or obeahed to death. Something properly nasty and nothing as clean and simple as a duel anyway.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 29, 2017)

Libertad said:


> Oona Chaplin, Charlie's grand-daughter.


Great granddaughter.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 29, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> keel hauled


had to google that  .... ouch!!


----------



## Saffy (Jan 29, 2017)

I've just watched the last episode and I don't reckon he'll accept the duel. 

I'm hoping the sister will kill him.


----------



## gosub (Jan 29, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> I'm hoping for a nasty death for him
> 
> Tbh I'm going to be properly disappointed if Delaney kills him in a duel. I would like to see him eviscerated and his innards cannibalised. Or have him keel hauled. Or obeahed to death. Something properly nasty and nothing as clean and simple as a duel anyway.


 Which duelling rules do you use?


----------



## Libertad (Jan 29, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Great granddaughter.



You're right, that's what I thought I'd typed.


----------



## Santino (Jan 29, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> Great granddaughter.


She's ok, no more than that.


----------



## moody (Jan 31, 2017)

gosub said:


> Which duelling rules do you use?




can one refuse?


----------



## Libertad (Jan 31, 2017)

moody said:


> can one refuse?



I always refuse and then chiv 'em in the arse when their back's turned.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 31, 2017)

Gothic, dark, moody, erotic and Tom Hardy (his lips mesmerise me, I want to kiss and bite them) *_back in the room_*....what's not to love 

I hope he doesn't accept the duel...I want to watch him rip him apart with his bare hands!


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 4, 2017)

I really enjoyed 1-3. Episode 4 has given me doubts. The full-on voodoo stuff (rather than just dark implications previously) is a bit off-putting. I'm enjoying the period setting and taking it into fantasy territory detracts from that a bit somehow. Also the robbery seemed ridiculously complex and high-risk. I worry it's heading in a slighly (more) silly direction, but will continue watching.

Oh, and a minor point. I'm pretty sure that duels were illegal and no-one would have challenged someone in front of a party full of people they barely knew. It's minor, but it bugged me.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 7, 2017)

I really want to live in Lady Musgraves house!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2017)

Brainaddict said:


> Oh, and a minor point. I'm pretty sure that duels were illegal and no-one would have challenged someone in front of a party full of people they barely knew. It's minor, but it bugged me.


Duelling wasn't made illegal until the mid 19th century


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 8, 2017)

Episode 4 was a bit of a mid season filler really wasn't it?


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 8, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Duelling wasn't made illegal until the mid 19th century



Two serving Prime minsters have been in duels, one a few years before this was set, and the other a few years after.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 8, 2017)

It's the first TV series I've really enjoyed since the first season of Peaky Blinders. I'm just hoping it doesn't go the same way as the second season of Peaky Blinders.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's the first TV series I've really enjoyed since the first season of Peaky Blinders. I'm just hoping it doesn't go the same way as the second season of Peaky Blinders.



The excellent second season when Tom Hardy's scene stealing Alfie Solomons was introduced? The nail biting finale?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 8, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> The excellent second season when Tom Hardy's scene stealing Alfie Solomons was introduced? The nail biting finale?


I lost all interest after 3 episodes, and stopped watching it.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 8, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> I lost all interest after 3 episodes, and stopped watching it.



Pity; I reckon it was the best season yet.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 8, 2017)

I watched the first and second series... If there was a third I'd lost interest. 

I enjoyed this episode but I hope it doesn't get any more mystical. 

I need to see the awful husband come to a ghastly end. 

Only just twigged that the Price Regent is Mark Gatiss


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 8, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I enjoyed this episode but I hope it doesn't get any more mystical.
> 
> I need to see the awful husband come to a ghastly end.



I want more of the witchy obeah stuff and less of the stompy gruff harumphing. And I'm also continuing to watch to see how the vile husband meets his end. If he doesn't die nastily I will be most disappointed


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 8, 2017)

And the wife Oona Chaplin I think is Rob Stark King Of The Norths wife.

I'm enjoying it. The Prince Regent is grotesque! That ostrich egg!


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 11, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> I'm enjoying it. The Prince Regent is grotesque! That ostrich egg!


Yes, one of the enjoyable things is the general theme that, okay, Tom Hardy _ is _a degenerate, but he's not a patch on the degeneracy of the establishment.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 11, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Duelling wasn't made illegal until the mid 19th century


I stand corrected. Thought it was much earlier. Seems it was just frowned upon much of the time before that (by certain sections of the establishment).


----------



## moody (Feb 12, 2017)

apparently,  there is a bridge over the river Cam, backs onto one of the colleges, rumour has it that it is one of the only places where one can still have a duel?


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm disappointed.The vile husband did not die unpleasantly enough - being stabbed with a hat pin the size of a knitting needle is simply too clean and tidy 

I'm really not enjoying Oona Chaplin in this. Jessie Buckley as Lorna otoh - awesome.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 12, 2017)

I wouldn't have coped if she had put it through his ears! I was squirming with my head in a cushion.


----------



## Santino (Feb 13, 2017)

moonsi til said:


> And the wife Oona Chaplin I think is Rob Stark King Of The Norths wife.
> 
> I'm enjoying it. The Prince Regent is grotesque! That ostrich egg!


And Mr Chichester was a smuggler/pirate friend of Davos Seaworth.


----------



## editor (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm really enjoying this series. Quite bonkers but great fun.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 13, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm really enjoying this series. Quite bonkers but great fun.


It's very engrossing isn't it. My favourite series at the moment.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 13, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> I'm really not enjoying Oona Chaplin in this. Jessie Buckley as Lorna otoh - awesome.



I found her to be especially saucy in this episode.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2017)

it doesn't appear to have been a roaring success:
The bitterest Taboo – has Tom Hardy’s TV show cost him dear?


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 13, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> it doesn't appear to have been a roaring success:
> The bitterest Taboo – has Tom Hardy’s TV show cost him dear?


As that article said... yet. Once it's been sold to Netflix or whatever and been released on DVD it'll do ok


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 13, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> it doesn't appear to have been a roaring success:
> The bitterest Taboo – has Tom Hardy’s TV show cost him dear?



Is that the Guardian's attempt at satire or just a poorly pieced together space filler....

They've reaped plenty of praise on the show in other articles.


----------



## A380 (Feb 13, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Two serving Prime minsters have been in duels, one a few years before this was set, and the other a few years after.


John Major was a dab hand with the epee. He killed one man and injured another for insulting Edwina Curry, but it was all covered up.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm getting a bit frustrated with it wandering about all over the place now. Like the whole gunpowder-for-the-yanks subplot appears to be sod-all to do with the story. I'll probably see it through to the end at this point, but if they don't even wrap up a proper plot in this series I'll not be hanging on for the next one.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 15, 2017)

Winter is not coming


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 15, 2017)

I liked Chaplin in that ep of Inside No 9







According to the RT piece; she is the _grand daughter_ of Charlie...

Oona Chaplin on Inside No 9: I hope my grandfather Charlie Chaplin would have been proud


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 15, 2017)

And the great grand daughter of Eugene O' Neill...


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 18, 2017)

I have a use for you......

That was great. Can't wait until next week.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 20, 2017)

We're absolutely loving this series   No subtitles required. I now have a bit of a crush on Tom Hardy - what an incredible face and body that man has, and a wonderful way of moving it. Rarr. Anyhoo, to balance that oddness, I also have a crush on the sister and the actress. Double rarr.

Almost every scene is beautifully atmospheric, and I'm getting off on the hints and twists of the story. Brilliant.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 20, 2017)

Winter  

Caught up with the last two episodes last night. 

I dunno, I'll see it through but ... it's not lived up the magic I was expecting tbh


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 20, 2017)

The boy who plays Robert, Delaney's son, is actually the son of Andy Serkis who played Gollum in the LOTR movies.


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 20, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Not seen it, but I think it refers to hats that had razor sharp peaks for slashing rivals. O have a vague recollection of this from A level Sociology


Folk Devils and Moral Panics text features on most Media/Criminology sections of A Level Sociology - although Cohen says the razor blade sewing is overstated (as with Skinheads sewing blades into the collars of their Crombies).  There was also an element of broad brims hiding the faces.  Moral Panics - the more they change the more they stay the same.


----------



## ringo (Feb 20, 2017)

Still the best thing on, and managing without the subtitles now


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 20, 2017)

Still loving it here too, the best thing on telly at the mo... Soundtrack is Max Richter I think, that's why it's so unintrusive and just bolsters the overall feel of the scenes.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 20, 2017)

I really like the music actually!


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 20, 2017)

sojourner said:


> I really like the music actually!


Me too!


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 20, 2017)

What the hell was the torturer doing to Delaney's knackers!?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 20, 2017)

Ponyutd said:


> What the hell was the torturer doing to Delaney's knackers!?


That was proper URGH wasn't it? I thought he was raping him actually.


----------



## Voley (Feb 20, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Andy Serkis who played Gollum in the LOTR movies.


I'd like to see him do some more good stuff. He was great as Ian Dury.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 25, 2017)

Well that was some finale . Looking foward to a second series.


----------



## gosub (Feb 25, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Well that was some finale . Looking foward to a second series.


Annoyingly written to have a second series,  but as Hardy is £2mill in the hole over the last one-unlikely


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 25, 2017)

Well Steven Knight says there will be another...

Tom Hardy's Taboo will get a second series, confirms co-creator Steven Knight


----------



## gawkrodger (Feb 26, 2017)

two Granuaid articles vaguely worth a scan

Naysayers be damned! Tom Hardy's Taboo is a work of Wicker Man genius

Tom Hardy’s Taboo goes to the heart of our new imperialist darkness | Srecko Horvat


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 26, 2017)

gosub said:


> Annoyingly written to have a second series,  but as Hardy is £2mill in the hole over the last one-unlikely



No, that was some Sun hack looking at his company reserves and drawing the most headline-grabbing conclusion he could think of. It says nothing about the success of the show.


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2017)

General consensus seems to be that yes this is the answer to a long rainy Sunday, am off to buy a humongous box of maltesers and settle in to watch all 8 in a row.


----------



## Voley (Feb 26, 2017)

I enjoyed that for all its daftness. Sorted my rainy Sunday out too.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Feb 26, 2017)

The torture scenes were hilarious. I particularly like the cheese grater.


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2017)

It's just hours and hours of Tom hardy saying hmm. Not that this is a bad thing.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 27, 2017)

Fucking brilliant, and I am so glad there's talk of a second series, cos it kinda demanded one didn't it?


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Feb 27, 2017)

Hardy could play a wardrobe and still win an oscar.
Reminds me of a young Marlon Brando.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Feb 27, 2017)

mystic pyjamas said:


> Hardy could play a wardrobe and still win an oscar.
> Reminds me of a young Marlon Brando.


Reminds me of a particularly sullen wardrobe.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 1, 2017)

I watched it to the end, and I don't do that with many series, but I can't give it a hearty recommendation. What initially seemed a really punchy series full of intense conflict was undermined later by the plot wandering all over the place. I also felt the representation of colonialism was rather half-hearted in the end. I thought the series was going to be actually interested in the Empire but it was mostly interested in moodiness and banging of various sorts.


----------



## Wilf (Mar 1, 2017)

Brainaddict said:


> I watched it to the end, and I don't do that with many series, but I can't give it a hearty recommendation. What initially seemed a really punchy series full of intense conflict was undermined later by the plot wandering all over the place. I also felt the representation of colonialism was rather half-hearted in the end. I thought the series was going to be actually interested in the Empire but it was mostly interested in moodiness and banging of various sorts.


Yes, it somehow had 'quality' written all over it, but the component bits of it got increasingly daft.  If there's been another episode, I doubt I'd have watched it.


----------



## A380 (Mar 2, 2017)

Watched it to the end, it did meander a bit.

Also, I'm getting really cross with drama series like this  that expect you to commit to watching them and then leave so many lose ends and plots lines just hanging. I know it's so they can try to option another season but I feel it's cheating and a betrayal of the covenant between viewer and programme makers. If I give them five hours of my life I want them to tell me how the story ends. If I didn't want that, I'd watch a bloody soap opera.

That is all..


----------



## bimble (Mar 2, 2017)

I got as far as episode 5. If I persevere will the ship actually sail before the end of episode 8?


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 2, 2017)

bimble said:


> I got as far as episode 5. If I persevere will the ship actually sail before the end of episode 8?





Spoiler: whether the ship will sail or not before the end of episode 8



yes


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 2, 2017)

Thought the last episode was weak and let the rest down.

e to a : I did enjoy it as well.


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 2, 2017)

enjoyed it. well filmed, good set dressing etc. hardy as good as he ever is. saw him in peaky blinders just now doing his ronnie kray voice, does he do owt else apart from bad guys?


----------



## ringo (Mar 2, 2017)

sojourner said:


> Fucking brilliant, and I am so glad there's talk of a second series, cos it kinda demanded one didn't it?


Same here, just my sort of telly


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 2, 2017)

He's like a better class Ray Winstone but not as one dimensional. They acted together in Sweeney Todd as well.


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 2, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> enjoyed it. well filmed, good set dressing etc. hardy as good as he ever is. saw him in peaky blinders just now doing his ronnie kray voice, does he do owt else apart from bad guys?



I still think his best performance was not as a bad guy but as a guy whose life is dissolving around him in Locke. No one else on screen, entirely filmed in a car, about as exposed as he could be as an actor on film and still mesmerizing. Dodgy welsh accent but hey.


----------



## gosub (Mar 2, 2017)

Thing I find most impressive about Hardy is he's only 5ft10


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 2, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> enjoyed it. well filmed, good set dressing etc. hardy as good as he ever is. saw him in peaky blinders just now doing his ronnie kray voice, does he do owt else apart from bad guys?



Locke (2013) - IMDb
This is a weird one with him in it...totally filmed in his car having various conversations on his phone...sounds shit, but it's really good.

I loved him as Heathcliffe, sultry and moody...sexy as hell


----------



## felixthecat (Mar 2, 2017)

gosub said:


> Thing I find most impressive about Hardy is he's only 5ft10



I think he's shorter than that...


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 2, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> I still think his best performance was not as a bad guy but as a guy whose life is dissolving around him in Locke. No one else on screen, entirely filmed in a car, about as exposed as he could be as an actor on film and still mesmerizing. Dodgy welsh accent but hey.


SNAP


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 2, 2017)

A380 said:


> Watched it to the end, it did meander a bit.
> 
> Also, I'm getting really cross with drama series like this  that expect you to commit to watching them and then leave so many lose ends and plots lines just hanging. I know it's so they can try to option another season but I feel it's cheating and a betrayal of the covenant between viewer and programme makers. If I give them five hours of my life I want them to tell me how the story ends. If I didn't want that, I'd watch a bloody soap opera.
> 
> That is all..


How can they tell you how the story ends, when the story hasn't ended? It's supposed to last for 3 seasons.

Hardly a "betrayal"........


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 2, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> enjoyed it. well filmed, good set dressing etc. hardy as good as he ever is. saw him in peaky blinders just now doing his ronnie kray voice, does he do owt else apart from bad guys?


He was one of the good guys in Inception.


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 2, 2017)

Scenes of a Sexual Nature (2006) - IMDb
This is a semi decent film with him not playing a baddie. Although it got slated by the powers that be, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 2, 2017)

Finally caught up ... thoroughly enjoyed the ending, no fucking idea what happened though  Yes it's a bit obviously set up for a second series but I'd give that a go.



sojourner said:


> I really like the music actually!


Me too! Particularly the theme. it was never intrusive, only enhancing.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 2, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> It's supposed to last for 3 seasons.



Where did you hear that Bungle?


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 2, 2017)

Libertad said:


> Where did you hear that Bungle?



Taboo writer Steven Knight plans at least two more series of the BBC1 drama


----------



## Voley (Mar 2, 2017)

I hope there's more of it, too. Seems a pity to just leave it there. I'm sure Tom Hardy's well up for going 'hmgmmmrrff' for at least one more season.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2017)

I think the series reached its point of conclusion. It hardly ended on a cliffhangar. It was open, but not in a way that harmed it.

It did become a bit of a calamity of dastardly deeds and misadventures by the end.

I liked the action at the end.


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 3, 2017)

Bungle73 said:


> He was one of the good guys in Inception.



never managed to get thru it. i got a free copy, tried 3 times and gave up.
hardy has got a massive neck as well.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 3, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> never managed to get thru it. i got a free copy, tried 3 times and gave up.
> hardy has got a massive neck as well.


That was one of the best films ever!


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 3, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think the series reached its point of conclusion. It hardly ended on a cliffhangar. It was open, but not in a way that harmed it.
> 
> It did become a bit of a calamity of dastardly deeds and misadventures by the end.
> 
> I liked the action at the end.


Although the ending didn't make a *lot* of sense, in that once the king of the nation with the largest navy in the world has decided to arrest/kill you, making your escape by boat probably becomes a bad idea, and not likely to lead to an enduring freedom, particularly when you need to get through the English Channel before getting to open ocean. The king sends a few riders to Kent ports and the chances of you getting through the channel become quite low I would think.

This is probably treating too seriously a series that was quite silly, but it's a bit of a symptom of the problem with the series: whenever there was a choice between making sense and having fun, it had fun, but over the course of the whole series that was a whole lot of not making sense.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 3, 2017)

I did feel sorry for Brace, who seemed like a believable and complex character caught up in a pantomime to some extent.


----------



## A380 (Mar 4, 2017)

Brainaddict said:


> Although the ending didn't make a *lot* of sense, in that once the king of the nation with the largest navy in the world has decided to arrest/kill you, making your escape by boat probably becomes a bad idea, and not likely to lead to an enduring freedom, particularly when you need to get through the English Channel before getting to open ocean. The king sends a few riders to Kent ports and the chances of you getting through the channel become quite low I would think.
> This is probably treating too seriously a series that was quite silly, but it's a bit of a symptom of the problem with the series: whenever there was a choice between making sense and having fun, it had fun, but over the course of the whole series that was a whole lot of not making sense.


Pendent alert: Also, didn't the American flag at that time have the stars in a circle, a bit like the current EU one....


----------



## moody (Mar 4, 2017)

gosub said:


> Thing I find most impressive about Hardy is he's only 5ft10




"only"


----------



## gosub (Mar 4, 2017)

moody said:


> "only"



from the work I've seen him in I would not have expected to be taller than him


----------



## moody (Mar 4, 2017)

gosub said:


> from the work I've seen him in I would not have expected to be taller than him




so, you estimate peoples height by what work they've done?


----------



## gosub (Mar 4, 2017)

moody said:


> so, you estimate peoples height by what work they've done?



Bane, Bronson, the Kray twins, do not come across as 5ft 10


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2017)

gosub said:


> Bane, Bronson, the Kray twins, do not come across as 5ft 10


eh? they just come across as well 'ard - are only tall people hard?


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 4, 2017)

Christian Bale is taller than Ton Hardy at 6'. In TDKR they used special camera techniques to make Tom appear taller.  5' 10" isn't that short anyway. I'm about that and I don't consider myself short. It's about average.  Although depending on where you get your info from he's either 5' 10" or 5' 9".


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2017)

Bruce Lee wasn't particularly tall and he was proper hard
And Joe Pesci is a tiddler but well tidy.


----------



## Santino (Mar 4, 2017)

I know someone who did a wee next to Tom Hardy and he says he's tiny.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2017)

Santino said:


> I know someone who did a wee next to Tom Hardy and he says he's tiny.


did he see Tom's thumb?


----------



## gosub (Mar 10, 2017)

http://www.theladbible.com/entertainment/film-and-tv-taboo-will-return-and-be-even-better-20170309

quite why this was in the Ladbible I don't know, (shared by half a dozen of my female facebook freinds)


----------



## snadge (Mar 11, 2017)

Santino said:


> I know someone who did a wee next to Tom Hardy and he says he's tiny.



You don't have to be huge to be a crazy cunt.

I'm well into this and to those that thought this was confusing, well it wasn't.

Awesome TV, may even buy a TV licence.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2017)

binged through till episode 7 of this. Very enjoyable. I like that hardy is a bit hoodoo in this


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 21, 2017)

According to Wikipedia the series has been renewed for another season.


----------



## One dog (Mar 21, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Not seen it, but I think it refers to hats that had razor sharp peaks for slashing rivals. O have a vague recollection of this from A level Sociology



I believe the peaky blinders had razor blades concealed in the peaks of their caps, for slashing anyone who looked at them in a way they did not like.


----------



## oneflewover (Apr 17, 2017)

Just binged this over three nights at 'work'

Superb, had a bit of everything. Loved the way he tidied up at the end.


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 17, 2017)

Didn't know that TH was the one that wandered off alone with Spud in Black Hawk Down.


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 18, 2017)

I watched RocknRolla again over the weekend...him and Gerard Butler dancing cracks me up


----------



## NatM (Apr 19, 2017)

marshall said:


> No, I'm out; too much of a slog for me, I usually love period/historical dramas and thought the 1st series of Peaky Blinders was great, but not convinced this is going anywhere that interesting.


I thought this as well Marshall!! But a few people (who's taste I respect) told me it was really really good so I gave it a second chance.  Was hooked by the end of episode 2!


----------

